# Laparoscopy - silly question



## atoroja (May 1, 2014)

Hey girls

Sorry for such a silly question but Im booked in for a laparoscopy next week and starting to freak out and get really nervous!  For anyone that has had one, do you keep your underwear on for the procedure? (not sure if i should buy some less grotty looking ones!)

Thankyou  x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

No its a medical procedure so its no make up/nail polish/underwear/perfume etc

I have had 2 I know its scary but its usually a very simple day case procedure

Good luck!

L x


----------



## atoroja (May 1, 2014)

Hi Lilly

Thanks so much for your reply

x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

No probs

Any other questions about it let me know, and good luck! X


----------



## Jessica7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi there, 

I have also had one although it was quite a while ago now. The actual op wasn't as bad as I thought although I did get a post op infection so was off work for four weeks. I wore sensible pants but I was out of it as I had a GA so I have no recollection of whether they were still on when I came round! It made me feel better though 

In all seriousness, really listen to them on the post op advice. I probably tried too much too soon and landed up having to have an umbilical hernia repair a couple of years later. Don't lift anything! 

I promise though it's not too bad - just plan to do nothing for a few days and make sure you have someone to look after you. 

Best of luck

Jess


----------



## atoroja (May 1, 2014)

Hi Jess

Thanks for your reply and sorry to hear that you got an infection, that must have been awful!

Will take your advice about taking it easy. Did originally think that I could prob make it in to work the next day but maybe I should plan on a duvet day!

Hope you have got on well with things since your op. Did it help? I think my tubes are going to be removed rather than repaired and hopefully straight on to IVF.

Thanks
x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I went back to work 3 days after my first lap, that's really quick though from what I have heard, you know its a full general anesthetic/hospital bed/stitches job don't you? It is an operation admittedly a straight forward minor one but the day after isnt gonna happen  even just recovering from general will wipe you out and I think its dodgy ground returning to work with regards to insurance


My 2nd lap was 6 hours long though that one was pretty full on 

L x


----------



## Jessica7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Clarey, 

to be honest, the lap was way before we started worrying about fertility issues, they thought I had endometriosis because of pain but it turned out not to be that that was causing it, and actually it's not endometriosis causing our current fertility issues. 

We're just starting our assisted fertility journey now, in fact i made my appointment with the lister today! Going to try for Egg sharing because we don't qualify for NHS and we've spent a lot to get to a diagnosis (male factor). I'm excited but feel like it's a long way away still. 

Re the lap, definitely take it easy. I do think the hernia was my fault as I did too much too quickly even though I didn't go back to work for a while. As soon as I did go back I was out running again and driving long distances like normal - not a great idea! I had the hernia fixed about 1 year after it appeared, about 6 months after the lap, as it was stopping me from exercising and I was getting worried about a hernia during pregnancy - the irony that I am two years down from the repair and not a sign of that happening - well at least it will be fully healed!

J x


----------



## atoroja (May 1, 2014)

Thanks again for advice girls, that's really helpful. Deffo going to allow more time to recover  

Jess that's brill that you made the appointment yesterday. Do you have to wait long for it? I cant stand all this waiting around. Im 35 in Jan so have to get on the IVF list ASAP after the lap or will loose our one and only NHS funded attempt. Now you have made that appointment though and have got the ball rolling I hope it falls into place really quickly for you! Im assuming it is IVF you will be starting? (Sorry to be nosey)

All the best with everything x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just to echo what the other ladies have said: you can't drive, sign documents, or be left alone for at least 24hrs after a GA honey so definitely no work. My Consultant advised 5 days for a purely exploratory lap - it can be uncomfortable for a few days and some people get sickness and/or constipation (which isn't like normal constipation, but like something I didn't think was possible) so you need to be right.

Also, in my experienced they give you lovely paper pants and a pad to wear for the op. I would suggest you take your own big pants and pads for afterwards, and nice comfy baggy clothes. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## atoroja (May 1, 2014)

Hi Cloudy

Thankyou for your reply. I never even thought of the likelihood of needing pads (I must sound so naive!)

Good luck with everything you are going through too x


----------

